# upgrading to 211



## marcm1 (Jun 3, 2007)

i just purchased a 211 from local dealer for my father inlaw where he had a 322 i think with a dish 500 pro with dual lmb's for 110 & 119. well I have a 622 with 2 dish 500's one for 110,119 and the other a single for 129. on the back of my reciever i have a splitter and a seperator which splits 1 coax into 2 imputs for back of box and all works well. his we just got another dish 500 single and set up sat's the same way but when we unhooked his 322 it also has a seperator with the single coax coming in and splits into 2 cables which feed 2 imputs on back of box. the 211 only has 1 imput feed for single coax and when we hooked up coax the setup menu it only show that he has sat 119 and under 110 it shows sat 119 and says wrong sat found and we still have to finetune sat 129 outside.so i brought it to my house and unhooked my 622 when i hooked it up to mine it only shows sat 110 for all 3 and i know all mine are working great under my 622 so wht gives on not finding the other sat's is there a special seperator for this reciever or what's the deal? please help


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Remove the separator.


----------



## marcm1 (Jun 3, 2007)

I tried it without the seperator first because only having the 1 coax and it was exactly the same way. the box also has not been called in to activate yet could this be the problem I was just trying to everything right as far as dishes go before I called so if they asked me to look up something the dished were already set.


----------

